# Spots in Tampa



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning,

I will be travelling for work in Mid June and would like to fish in my downtime. Could anyone suggest a pier I could rent equipment from and fish relatively close to Tampa so traffic doesn't kill me? 

If a better pier is a little bit further, let me know that too as I would mostly be going after 5pm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

You should try Skyway pier out


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Skyway Pier, or Sharky's Pier in Venice. Also The North and South Jetties in Venice. Good Luck!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Skyway Pier (google it)
you can drive right on the bridge and fish out of your car if the weather is a little rough.
the word is out to all the junk fish that there is a free buffet of fresh shrimp and squid 24/7.
darned bait stealers will keep you busy re-baiting every few minutes.
but - occasionally you can get some keepers.


----------

